# Mopani wood cutting



## KevinsWither (Oct 14, 2015)

I got mopani wood from LLL reptiles and it is too tall for my 20 gallon fish tank. Could I cut it? And could I do it with a small hacksaw?


----------



## KevinsWither (Oct 19, 2015)

Are they safe for praying mantids?


----------



## Rick (Oct 20, 2015)

What does this have to do with vertebrates?

Please make note of what section you're posting in. Moving this one.


----------



## Orin (Oct 24, 2015)

Rick said:


> What does this have to do with vertebrates?
> 
> Please make note of what section you're posting in. Moving this one.


It has to do with fish tanks and tropical fish are vertebrates. I guess he could be keeping crayfish instead of fish.


----------



## Acro (Oct 28, 2015)

Yes, you can cut it. A hacksaw should work, some pieces are harder than others, so it might take some time. The wood should be fine with your mantis. Good Luck! Post photos when your done!


----------

